# ****please help****birds need help



## deroid (May 30, 2017)

There's a gentleman in East Orange New Jersey who has about 45 to 50 pigeons that need homes his brother is no longer able to take care of them due to a family emergency. I went there yesterday and took all I could there in very bad living conditions but the birds are all banded and seem to be decent homers and High Flyers... I am concerned for the safety of the birds. He also has a very nice larger Coop that he will probably give to you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. Hope someone adopts them soon. You also might want to contact a local pigeon club and see if they might be interested. There are several on Google.
http://queencitypigeon.com/
http://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html
Also if you could mention this on Palomacy's Facebook page, which is read nationwde, an adopter might be located.


----------



## deroid (May 30, 2017)

I don't have Facebook can you please do it for me


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont have Facebook either but will see if Elizabeth will post it there.


----------

